# Augenbrauen



## ihsanbahadir (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo leute

ihch habe bei meinem bild sehr verteilte augenbrauen und möchste genau so welche haben wie es models haben(bin männlich)


wie mache ich das?

habt ihr dafür ein tutorial?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Januar 2007)

Je nach Photoshopversion würde ich mit dem Kopierstempel-Werkzeug Bereiche um die Brauen mit umliegender Haut wegstempeln. Oder dem Wischfinger-Werkzeug die Brauen stauchen.

Bei höheren Versionen kann man auch den verflüssigen Filter anwenden.


Alex


----------



## ihsanbahadir (21. Januar 2007)

also ich hab photoshop cs

kannst du mir ganz genau erklären wie ist es am perfektesten bekomme?

bin noch anfänger


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Januar 2007)

Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich bitten konsequenter auf Punkt 15 (Groß- und Kleinschreibung etc.) unserer Netiquette zu achten.

Vielen Dank. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ihsanbahadir (21. Januar 2007)

Ok dann nochmal:


Also ich hab Photoshop CS

Kannst du mir ganz genau erklären wie ist es am perfektesten bekomme?

bin noch Anfänger


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Januar 2007)

ihsanbahadir hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir ganz genau erklären wie ist es am perfektesten bekomme?
> 
> bin noch Anfänger




Da gibt es keine Regel. Es kommt auf das jeweilige Bild an wie man letztendlich vorgeht. 

Lade es doch bei Imageshack  oder einem anderen Bildanbieter hoch und zeige Original und deine bisherigen Ergebnisse.


Alex


----------

